# Sinking leader question



## fishfray (Jul 19, 2012)

Does anyone have experience using sinking leaders such as the rio versileader? It seems like a great alternative to an extra spool and line. Only problem is I am clueless on what is a good length and sink rate for different situations. What would be a good length/sink rate for trout/smallmouth on medium rivers with a 6wt? Salmon/steel on rivers with an 8wt? Thanks for any advice.


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

Rod weight doesn't really matter with the versileaders. What matters is the type of water you're fishing. For pretty much all rivers, an intermediate will do fine such as a 2.5 ips (which is what i use). If you're fishing a lake or a really deep river like the Ohio, then you will want one with a faster sink rate such 5-7 ips.

If youre fishing really fast moving water in a more shallow river then a 5ips versileader will work better, im just not willing to mess around with switching them constantly.

If youre using a weighted fly like a streamer, you generally dont need a sinking line anyway since the 9 foot leader you use will work great anyway unless the river is deeper than 9 feet.


----------



## Rasper (Sep 6, 2012)

Rod weight kinda matters... but the line you use is more of a factor. I use a streamer line that floats and it has a very fat aggressive head. I have 3 different 10' sink rates... and I have the entire 5' kit by airflo. Haven't used the airflo ones just got them... but the versileader 10' is heavier and would be harder to cast.... roughing 60gr up to 115gr. Where as airflo 10' makes lighter ones like 25gr to 50gr. So airflo would be much easier to cast on a traditional single hand line.


----------



## Flymaker (Jan 24, 2013)

Ive play'd with all the toys in the past . Sinking leaders , lead heads , heavy flys ...They all work to one extent or another but have their trade offs and casting issues .... The sink tip fly line works ...the only thing is switching spools ..no big deal ...your mileage may very.... but I'm sold on sink tips .


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

No comment.


----------



## fishfray (Jul 19, 2012)

Thanks for the help guys I might just get one to try it.


----------

